
How can you get exposure to cool people solving cool problems? - a1exyz
Right now I am at a stage in my career&#x2F;life where anything goes. I like everything - sales, engineering, testing. I am interested in many industries - robotics, solar&#x2F;energy, AI, Drones, new ISP solutions, bitcoin&#x2F;cryptocurrencies. Im not terrific at anything, but Im good at a lot of stuff.<p>In my search for something to do with my life, I am prioritizing only this: I want to meet as many interesting smart people as possible and get exposure to as many interesting new startup ideas or solutions as possible. Currently my startup ideas are all terrible! A lot of them just don&#x27;t feel that important, probably because I don&#x27;t have the life experience to have seen the world and what it could be, where its failing and where I can help. How can I get this experience? I really have no idea where to start. ANY answer will be really appreciated. If any of you need help with anything from me, I am very willing to offer my services!
======
bishka
Contact me

~~~
a1exyz
hmm I can't find your email.

